# 1.6 Turbo "issues"



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Joe Hittle said:


> Hi guys.
> 
> I bought my 2017 TD in July 2017. It's a 6 speed manual, and I've been driving manual transmission vehicles since 1962.
> 
> ...


Welcome aboard, glad to have ya.

I don’t know if this issue has occurred with the Gen 2 diesels but when the Gen 1s came out many members here found loose clamps along the ducting/piping between the air filter housing and the intake side of the turbo.

Might be an easy thing to check out the tightness of those clamps. Excess un-metered air might negatively impact performance.

I’m no mechanic and not saying this is your issue. Hopefully others here can offer more suggestions.

Good luck and keep us posted on your fix.


----------



## 91794 (Mar 25, 2015)

It all sounds normal and expected, same as my 2017 M6 diesel.
Same as previous 4 turbo diesel cars. Different than gas powered cars.

Downshifting to find torque in a diesel car is not a thing unless your revs are super low. You should probably consider to stop downshifting like however you are doing, dude. Just step on the go pedal as much as it will handle without lugging/drivetrain-lash. Downshifting to second to find torque when you are doing 35 seems a bad idea.
Also first gear in your car seems to be operating as in my car and seemingly as designed, just to get the car rolling enough to short shift into second , let rpms come up and PUNCH IT .


----------



## Taxman (Aug 10, 2017)

That engine makes 125hp from about 2700rpm to 4700rpm. 
Dyno graph here, click on the pictures tab. 
If it's not making power everywhere in that range, I'd think something is wrong. 
The torque curve does drop sharply at 3000, is what you're feeling more than that?


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

First gear is kind of weird. Most of the time I just get it moving and shift to second, but I notice a lot of cars following me starting out at an intersection close the distance between us very quickly when I shift to second. Alternatively, I really rev it up in first. There doesn't seem to be an inbetween option.
i
I do have noticeable turbo lag, but I don't think that's unexpected.

I've not noticed any limitation on RPMs at any temperature, but I don't wind up cold engines much in any vehicle I've ever owned. If I think of it, I'll try to spin it up above 3k RPM before it warms up.

I'm just over 40k miles on mine and very happy with it.


----------



## johnmo (Mar 2, 2017)

Taxman said:


> That engine makes 125hp from about 2700rpm to 4700rpm.
> Dyno graph here, click on the pictures tab.
> If it's not making power everywhere in that range, I'd think something is wrong.
> The torque curve does drop sharply at 3000, is what you're feeling more than that?


Peak torque between 2 and 3. Peak HP between 3 and 4. Do all your business between 2 and 4 thousand RPM.


----------



## Joe Hittle (Jul 26, 2018)

Rivergoer said:


> I don’t know if this issue has occurred with the Gen 2 diesels but when the Gen 1s came out many members here found loose clamps along the ducting/piping between the air filter housing and the intake side of the turbo.
> 
> Might be an easy thing to check out the tightness of those clamps. Excess un-metered air might negatively impact performance.
> 
> ...


Thanks!!!

Thanks VERY much.

I don't know if it cured everything, but yes, tightening those air-transfer clamps on the flex line from the air-filter box to the turbo air-inlet definitely helped.

I've put about 150 miles on the car since retightening them, and it now seems to be cornering much better with positive results even in 4th gear. It made that much of a difference.

I'll have to wait for a while to see if the temperature related issues go away. And, GM extended the warranty for me on this, so if it hasn't, and I go beyond the original 36,000 mile bench-mark, according to them it will still be covered.

There are 2 sensors involved in that particular air-transfer: 1 on the air-box itself after the filter, and one in the flex-line, appearing to be a crankcase pressure monitor. Whether or not it was the sensors themselves being skewed, or the air vortex itself being altered, I'm not sure.

I'm hoping that since this is a "smart-box" and is programmed to adapt to the driver, that this entire situation continues to improve now.

So simple to correct, if indeed this was the root of the negative situation.

Again, thanks!!


----------



## Rivergoer (Mar 30, 2017)

Glad it seems to have helped. 

Found the original related thread for the Gen 1s. It was so common someone started a poll to gather data on it. 

https://www.cruzetalk.com/forum/64-...any-under-tightened-diesel-intake-clamps.html


----------

